# Favorite Vaughan Williams Symphony Cycle



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I am really trying to get into the symphonies of Vaughan Williams, and the cycles above are the ones that I have heard of. Which one of the cycles above would you recommend?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My Vaughan Williams symphony collection is patchwork: Adrian Boult #1, 7, 8 & 9; Slatkin #3, 4 & 5; Previn: 1,2 & 7 ; Barbirolli: 2 (excellent rec!); Bernstein: 4 (?). I think that's it. 

If I had to buy a box set, it would probably be Boult because he seems to have the best feeling and balance for RVW.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I clicked on Handley, thinking I'll be pretty much alone...but whadda ya know? It is a terrific set. The conducting, playing, and recorded sound are all excellent. There's not a dud in the set. 

But the Slatkin is really excellent, too. And at the RCA budget box price hard to beat. And Andrew Davis on Warner is excellent. I have too many RVW sets in my library, and frankly they're all good. The music is rare enough that only a really dedicated conductor who has a feel for the music is going to take it up. I can understand why some of them aren't performed in concert more often, but at least in the USA, they have pretty much disappeared.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't forget Brabbins' ongoing cycle with the BBC Symphony under Hyperion (2017-). 
Pretty impressive thus far.

That said, I picked Thomson (Chandos).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on Haitink? Warner has reissued it at a bargain price.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

On balance I voted Handley. They all have their moments though, including Haitink (lovely 6th).


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Boult 1 for me, but it was only after knowing the music better. I was convinced you can't do better than Handley, which has way better sound, probably better orchestral playing, and the interpretation is good too.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I have owned many sets of Vaughan Williams symphonies and can't say I enjoyed it. This because the Symphonies 1, 2, 8 and 9 are not very enjoyable for me, making buying a set a poor investment. However, of those I have owned (both Boult, Previn, Slatkin, Haitink, Handley and Thomson (not Thompson as misspelled above), the latter by Bryden Thomson is clearly my favorite. 

It has the best sound and he does something with the Symphony 5 no one else seems to know: makes it just as tense as Nos. 4 and 6 that surround it. Most people think Symphony 5 is a walk in the woods, a nice sunny day outdoors. In my opinion that is misplaced; I believe it is just as tense and nervous as the two more outgoing symphonies on either side of it. Thomson is the only conductor I know that undestands that.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If I was pressured into voting a single set then it would be Handley, however my personal 'set' is...

1 - Elder / Halle (Handley / RLPO is a close second)
2 - (1913 vers.) Hickox / LSO
3 - Previn / LSO
4 - Berglund / RPO
5 - Handley / RLPO
6 - Barbirolli / BRSO
7 - Handley / RLPO
8 - Barbirolli / Halle
9 - A. Davis / Bergen

About standard (1933/6) version of the 2nd which I rarely listen to, maybe a tossup between Barbirolli & Handley


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't spend too much time with the RVW symphonies, but Previn and Boult have historically been my picks nine times out of ten. Now I'm thinking I might need to try this Handley set, he wasn't even on my radar. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Handley or Previn. Both excellent.
Boult often wonderful but sometimes too restrained. Compare his take on the 4th with VW's furious tempi and crashing discord.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Vernon ('Tod') Handley was a conducting student of Boult. He is well known for promoting and recording many British composers.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Handley or Previn. Both excellent.
> Boult often wonderful but sometimes too restrained. Compare his take on the 4th with VW's furious tempi and crashing discord.


Which Boult?? His New Philharmonia one is really violent...plenty of "edge", aggression....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There's no p in Thomson. I like his No.6. Bakels for 7 & 8. Boult for the rest.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I own the Haitink and it is superbly played and recorded - a good modern version. I also own the early Boult which is unbeatable but for the sound of course.
however, RVW has been very lucky on record and there are excellent cycles from Previn, Handley and Hickox. The later Boult hasn’t quite the fire of the earlier one but still very good.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

marlow said:


> I own the Haitink and it is superbly played and recorded - a good modern version. I also own the early Boult which is unbeatable but for the sound of course.
> however, RVW has been very lucky on record and there are *excellent cycles from Previn, Handley and Hickox*. The later Boult hasn’t quite the fire of the earlier one but still very good.


Except that Richard Hickox died before finishing his cycle. More recently Chandos has released recordings by Andrew Davis to 'complete' the cycle.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Becca said:


> Except that Richard Hickox died before finishing his cycle. More recently Chandos has released recordings by Andrew Davis to 'complete' the cycle.


Thanks for that. I have the Hickox version of the second (original) and it is superb


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Manxfeeder said:


> Any thoughts on Haitink? Warner has reissued it at a bargain price.


Not a big fan of RVW, but I did read somewhere that Haintink was the 1st (only?) Conductor to take RVW symphonies out of the English realm and onto a European interpretation. Hearing RVW as a European composer as opposed to English. 'Tea Vicar?'


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

marlow said:


> Thanks for that. I have the Hickox version of the second (original) and it is superb


Totally agree!


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Subutai said:


> Not a big fan of RVW, but I did read somewhere that Haintink was the 1st (only?) Conductor to take RVW symphonies out of the English realm and onto a European interpretation. Hearing RVW as a European composer as opposed to English. 'Tea Vicar?'


That is a total misrepresentation as other conductors outside of Britain have conducted RVW. There are recordings by Previn (German), Bernstein (American), Metropolous (Greek), *Rozhdestvensky*
(Russian), Bekels (Dutch) as well as Stoki (a bit cosmopolitan).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

...and Leonard Slatkin (US)

Strictly speaking, Stokowski was a Cockney (ok, close enough!)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Although I only have Previn and Handley's cycles, I still picked Handley's. Previn has some good stuff in his cycle as well, Handley seems to have an energy and clarity that I find sometimes lacks in Previn's. I will now explore Boult's and Haitinks next to see how I think they fair. I like these polls because they often open me to other interpretations that I might not have tried & often enough, even known about.

V


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

marlow said:


> That is a total misrepresentation as other conductors outside of Britain have conducted RVW. There are recordings by Previn (German), Bernstein (American), Metropolous (Greek), *Rozhdestvensky*
> (Russian), Bekels (Dutch) as well as Stoki (a bit cosmopolitan).


Be that as it may. All I'm saying is that Haitink went out of his way to reinterpret RVW as a 'European' composer. So if you're fed up with tea and crumpets, it might be worth a punt.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I think Previn offers the most consistent cycle overall with Thomson (not Thompson) and Boult on EMI as runner-ups. Previn's 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 7th and 8th are some of the best on record. I cannot understand the praise that the Handley cycle is getting here. I was never thrilled with the audio quality of his cycle and the conducting also doesn't really sweep me away like many others I've heard. Boult's first cycle on Decca was pretty good despite the mono sound. Anyway, as I said, Previn gets my vote.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted Haitink for me the most reliable. Having just bought the box from Naxos with Bakels/Daniels proved me right.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted Boult 1952-1952, especially now that Pristine Classical is releasing the cycle in incredible new remasters.

But that that's a very personal choice based on sentimental and historical reasons, just as much as the excellent performances.

I think I have virtually every available RVW recording available including the most recent ones, but if I were pushed identify a 'recommendation' as per the OP, I'd say:

*Tod Handley*, with either *Haitink* or *Slatkin* as a perfectly acceptable substitute. Previn too 

P.S. Slatkin was something of a musical anglophile and his *William Walton* recordings are fabulous.........


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Becca said:


> About standard (1933/6) version of the 2nd which I rarely listen to, maybe a tossup between Barbirolli & Handley


A London Symphony is said to be RVW's favourite. I don't know the 1936 version, tell us more.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

RVW started revising the symphony in 1933 but it wasn't published until 1936, hence the dual date.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Subutai said:


> Be that as it may. All I'm saying is that Haitink went out of his way to reinterpret RVW as a 'European' composer. So if you're fed up with tea and crumpets, it might be worth a punt.


I’d hardly rank RVW’s own 4th or Boult’s first cycle as ‘tea and crumpets’. I suggest you listen to them sometime


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

marlow said:


> I’d hardly rank RVW’s own 4th or Boult’s first cycle as ‘tea and crumpets’. I suggest you listen to them sometime


I have and it sounds so much better with
Tea and crumpets 🍵


----------

